# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  1 vit ne forumin shqiptar

## Albo

Forumi Shqiptar ka rreth 4 vjet qe ka funksionuar ne Internet por vetem 1 vit me pare ne beme ndryshime radikale ne te duke dale me adresen e re, programin e ri dhe stafin e ri. Pra keto dite prilli mbushen plot 1 vit qe ne kemi bere ndryshime radikale ne funksionimin e forumit. Gjate gjithe kesaj kohe, ne kemi bere ndryshime per probleme te ndryshme qe kane lindur.

Si staf i forumit, do te ishim te interesuar te lexonim pershtypjet dhe verejtjet tuaja per kete vitin e fundit ne lidhje mbi forumin dhe mbarevajtjen e tij. Nuk e hapem kete teme per diskutim te hapur, thjeshte e hapem per te lexuar pershtypjet dhe verejtjet e secilit prej jush. Gjithashtu mirepresim sugjerimet tuaja.

Do tu lutesha qe te shpehnit mendimin tuaj vetem ne nje mesazh dhe te mos komentoni pershtypjet e te tjereve. Anetaret e stafit do ti lexojne keto pershtypje me rradhe ne heshtje pa kthyer pergjigje direkte ne teme.

Albo

----------


## Lo Bello

O Albo forumi o nom fare.Edhe populli ktu duken rob zoti.
Po nuk e kuptoj pse kta te stafit tat te provokojn edhe pastaj te cojn paralajmrime per mungese respekti.
Rispect Lo Bello

----------


## Seminarist

Forumi ka ecur mire tek maksimalet.

Kur vjen puna per vleresim, per mendimin tim ia vlen nje flm edhe bravo, vecanerisht per ty Albo edhe Redi.
Une nuk marr pjese ne ndonje forum tjeter qe te shoh diferencat, por me c'kam pare nga jashte, vetem albforumi afrohet disi...

Keshilla ime eshte: te ruhet asnjaniteti, pa i dhene ngjyrime preferencash, sidomos politike!

(ps. perse te mos rikthehet sic ka qene forumi i komunistave ne fund? E kam fjalen tek ngjyrat normale. Ma ha mendja se perpjekja per tua mbyllur gojen nuk qenka aq ideale midis njerezish ku liria e te shprehurit eshte vlera me e cenuar...!)

----------


## DaNgErOuS

ky forum eshte shume i mire dhe e pelqej shume, eshte website nr1 qe e vizitoj dhe kam mesuar shume gjera nga ky forum ... :: FORUMI ME I MIRE NE INTERNET ::

ReSpEcT
DaNgErOuS

----------


## Andriy

:majmun duke kercyer:  ene un them qe eshte njish fare ska te shara

----------


## Jeans-boy

Jo dhe aq rralle  diskutimi per nje teme perfundon me sharje apo ofendim personal.Nese nje person e nis i pari me nje sharje eshte normale qe ai qe e ndien veten te share t'i pergjigjet me nje sharje tjeter.
Per ta shmangur mendoj se do te ishte mire qe moderatori kur shton me "1" nivelin e paralajmerimit, ta beje kete te ditur poshte mesazhit te anetarit duke shkruajtur qarte "per postimin me lart anetari X eshte paralajmeruar edhe nje here".Mendoj se keshtu, ai qe eshte ndier i share nuk do t'i pergjigjjej me me nje sharje apo ofendim tjeter.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

...just me,

ju duhet te shkoni tek "Llogaria ime", pastaj tek "Ndrysho opcionet", pastaj duhet te klikoni tek "Po" ne kete Pyetje:

*"Futu automatikisht kur të riktheheni tek faqja? (përdorni cookies, që kur ta vizitoni përsëri forumin të mos ju duhet të identifikoheni përsëri)"*

Duhet edhe ketu te zgjedhni Opcionin "Po":


*Levizni nëpër Forum me cookies?
Duke klikuar Po, cookies do të përdoren për të ruajtur identitetin tuaj për këtë vizitë. Klikimi Jo do ta dërgojë atë nëpërmjet lidhjeve. (Zgjedhja Jo mund të shkaktojë probleme me ndërmjetësit [proxies])*


dhe besoj se problemi juaj zgjidhet.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## HANNIBAL2003

PERSHENDETJE!
Ju uroj per punen e bere me kete forum por duhet thene qe ka shume gjera qe jane per tu rregulluar dhe qe forumi te eci me gjithnje e me perpara dhe qe antaret e tij te jene sa me te shumte do ju jepja vetem nje mendim pastaj eshte ne doren tuaj e merrni apo jo parasysh dhe sugjerimi im eshte qe MODERATORET TE JENE TE GJITHE SHQIPTARE DHE JO GREK APO ANTISHQIPTAR DHE DICKA TJETER QE DO JU LUTESHA MODERATOREVE DHE SUPERMODERATOREVE DO ISHTE QE MOS TE FSHININ SHKRIMET PA ARSYE PRA MOS TI FSHIJNE KUR NUK KA SHARJE APO OFENDIME (ka ndodhur shpesh qe jane fshire shkrime qe nuk permbanin ofendime por jane fsire keto shkrime vetem sepse thonin nje te vertete qe mund te prekte interesat e moderatorit apo supermoderatorit)
JU UROJ PUNE TE MBARE TE GJITHEVE!
RESPEKTE

----------


## Flava

Suksese ne punen qe keni bere (dhe vazhdoni te beni) edhe gjith te mirat te gjithe stafit te forumit.

----------


## gazi

jo mire por eshte shume shume mire,
ju lumte per punen qe beni

----------


## shkodrane82

Per mendimin tim keni bere nje pune mjaft te mire nga ana e adminstratorve.Une kam me shume se nje vit qe jam pjestare dhe gati gati kam pare nga afer cdo hap te tij.
Me kujtohen shume mire hapat e para te tij dhe deri ku ka arritur sot.Ne pergjithesi gjithcka eshte ne menyre te mrekullueshme pamvarsisht se njerezit jane te ndryshem edhe shofin ne menyra te ndryshme.
Mua sme takon te bej verejtje per kete pune fantastike qe eshte bere,sepse me te vertete do ishte gjynah te gjeje verejtje per kete forum.
Keshtu ju uroj Fat dhe sa me perpara me punen tuaj..Ma merr mendja se jane te paktet shqiptaret neper bote qe se njohin kete forum.Une vete kur isha ne SHkoder Ju referova kete forum shoqeve te mija qe dhe ne vendin tone te jete number 1,jo vetem per emigrantet.
Keshtu se u zgjata shume urime edhe njehere per punen tuaj!!

----------


## ardi

Urime! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## macia_blu

une e dua forumin , sidomos kete. E kam pranuar ne dashurine  dhe pelqesen time e dhe me ato te meta qe me kane bere  te bej ato qe kam bere. Po kurre  nuk e kam mohuar vleren e tij. Ka gjasa ta dua  ne vazhdimesi. 
Dashuria per  dike  ose per dicka eshte vleresimi im maksimal.
Urime!

----------


## Sokoli

Nuk kam qene e nuk jam dakort qe personat qe krijuan dhe administrojne anen teknike te ketij forumi te administrojne dhe anen ideore te tij pa asnje aprovim te atyre qe i japin jete forumit, vete antareve. Eshte njesoj si te lejohet te administroje nje ndermarrje nje murator vetem se ngriti muret.
Kesaj i duhej dhene nje rruge deri tani nese ketu vazhdon te behet fjale per forum te shqiptareve.
Nese nuk i jepet zgjidhje apo te pakten te ndergjegjesohen antaret do vazhdojme te shohim nenshkrime peticionesh e ligjeratash te nenshkruara nga "Presidenti i vetemeruar forumit" ne emer te mijra kalamajve chatiste qe hyjne ketu per te kenduar "roza rozina". Kushedi c'do na shohin syte neser.

----------


## dimegeni

Me vjen inot ta pranoj po kete rradhe jam dakort me Sokolin!!
Biles une propozoj ndryshime,meqe forumi eshte mbushur plot me kalamoj chatiste une dua qe te hapet nje forum ku te flitet per seksologjine,ti mesojme brezit ton te ri ca do te thote fjala "seks" se nuk eshte vetem te "luash"po dhe masat qe duhen marr per tu mbrojtur dhe per ta bere me te larmishme jeten .E dime qe te gjithe e kan te veshtire te konsultohen ne shtepi me prinderit keshtu kete pun duhet ta bejm ne.


Se desh harrova moderator aty dua te behem vet,po sme bet moderator mos e hapni!!!!!!

----------


## Orso

Suksese te metejshme.

----------


## Stoned Soul

Jeni fantastike... na cmallet komplet....

Hallall ujin qe e pini  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Ne vija te pergjithshme mund te them qe ky forum nuk eshte keq, madje mund te them se eshte forumi shqiptar me i sakte nga sa kam vizituar.

 Megjithate ka dhe shume pika te cilat ia vlen te diskutohen me qellimin e mire per te ndihmuar ne mbarevajtjen e metejshme te forumit.

 Disa nga moderatoret marrin vendime "personale" te pabazura ne rregulloren e forumit, disa te tjere provokojne, te tjere nuk japin asnje shpjegim per nje paralajmerim qe mund te japin etj si keto.

 Prandaj ju takon ju si administratore te hidhni nga nje sy ne temat te cilat mbyllen dhe ne anetaret te cilet paralajmerohen dhe te shihni se cfare ndodh. Ndoshta kjo do te ndihmoje ne ecurine e metejshme te forumit dhe ne eleminimin e disa problemeve ekzistente.

 Pershendetje, S.

----------


## Estella

> _Postuar më parë nga SuNRiSeR_ 
> *Ne vija te pergjithshme mund te them qe ky forum nuk eshte keq, madje mund te them se eshte forumi shqiptar me i sakte nga sa kam vizituar.
> 
>  Megjithate ka dhe shume pika te cilat ia vlen te diskutohen me qellimin e mire per te ndihmuar ne mbarevajtjen e metejshme te forumit.
> 
>  Disa nga moderatoret marrin vendime "personale" te pabazura ne rregulloren e forumit, disa te tjere provokojne, te tjere nuk japin asnje shpjegim per nje paralajmerim qe mund te japin etj si keto.
> 
>  Prandaj ju takon ju si administratore te hidhni nga nje sy ne temat te cilat mbyllen dhe ne anetaret te cilet paralajmerohen dhe te shihni se cfare ndodh. Ndoshta kjo do te ndihmoje ne ecurine e metejshme te forumit dhe ne eleminimin e disa problemeve ekzistente.
> 
>  Pershendetje, S.*


Sunriser, Plus gjithe te tjeret:

Flm per keshillat dhe ato mangesi qe ti dhe disa te tjere kane vene ne dukje. Ne si staf e dijme kete por administratoret dhe moderatoret nuk do te kishin dhe as kane mundesi te shofin cdo teme te hapur dhe te mbyllur. Eshte e pamundur momentalisht se do i binte te shpenzonim 24 ore te dites sone ne forum, dhe jam e sigurt qe sdo ja gjenim fundin. Megjithate ju flm per sinqeritetin tuaj dhe ne do mundohemi te eliminojme keto mangesi dhe ato cka kane vene ne dukje disa nga ju.


Pershendetje per te gjithe!

----------


## argent

Ky ashte 1 pari po ata te albforumit po mendojn se jan me te mir po jo si ky ska 

ata do bajn mir me bashkpunua bashk me ju

----------

